# Aufpassen mit dem Curse Client



## Duko (17. September 2009)

Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.

Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (17. September 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.
> 
> Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!



Alle gängigen Addons sollen wohl frei von Viren sein, nur bei Exoten sei angeblich die Gefahr, sich sowas zuzuziehen. Auf der Seite von Curse sollen auch virenverseuchte Werbebanner stecken.
Ich update auch mit curse client und hatte keine Probleme. Sicherheitshalber habe ich jetzt aber meinen Account in einen B-Net Acc umgewandelt, dann kann das wenigstens kein andrer tun. Musste ich eh.


----------



## Testare (17. September 2009)

Ja, liegt aber eher an einer Sicherheitslücke im Flashplayer.
Allerdings sollte man generell sowieso nicht per Updater alles aktualisieren, diese öffnen unnötige Sicherheitslücken die man ohne sie nicht hätte, sehr vereinfacht gesagt


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.


----------



## Schorki (17. September 2009)

nur weil etwas kostenlos ist, ist es nicht gleich schrott



zum client...nach dem update mach icks eeh aus bisher noch kein alam


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.


an deiner stelle wär ich vorsichtiger, du weißt nie ob dein anti viren prog wirklich alles erkennt..

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Houkane (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.



Hi Freakypriest

welches Tool empfiehlst anstatt dessen und welche Defizite hat AntiVir in Deinen Augen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheTaz (17. September 2009)

Komischer Weise habe ich mit meinem kostenlosen AntiVir-Schrott schon in zwei Foren Viren bzw. Trojaner entdeckt, die anscheinend alle anderen mit Ihren super Programmen nicht entdeckt haben. Ich schwör auf AntiVir!


----------



## Vanitra (17. September 2009)

Die kostenlose Version von Antivir nutzt die gleiche Engine und die gleichen Erkennungsroutinen, die gleichen Datenbanken wie die Bezahlversion. Ein Rückschluß vom Preis eines Produktes auf dessen Leistung ist Nonsens. Viel mehr klingt das nach "auf die Werbung reingefallen" die behauptet das Bezahlsoftware immer besser ist, obwohl sie nur mehr Funktionen hat. GZ!
Jeder soll selbst entscheiden welches Produkt er braucht und ob er nicht auf die eine oder andere Funktion verzichten und so Geld spraren kann.

Was den Curseclient betrifft, selbst wenn man Autologin abstellt versucht er sich mindestens 3x vorher zu verbinden. Beim ersten mal sucht er nach Clientupdates ohne das man das ausstellen kann, für diese Bevormundung gehört er eigentlich schon gelöscht. Die anderen beiden male die er versucht sich zu verbinden, da ist mir der Grund unbekannt. Das blockt alles die Softwarefirewall. Erst nach dem click auf Login lass ich die Verbidung durch.


----------



## Xondor (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.




Ahhhahhah.
Was soll man dazu noch sagen?

Das heißt du bezahlst dafür sogar noch? Und bist selbst ein so großes Sicherheitsrisiko, dass KEIN tool der Welt deinem PC helfen könnte?

Tjo, ich hab keinerlei Anti-virentools und bin seit Jahren Virenfrei (ja, ich scanne ca 1x im Jahr aus interesse, es wird nur nie was gefunden...)


----------



## Interminator (17. September 2009)

also ich hatte auch schon son virus von curse aufm computer der ziemlich hartnäckig war, hab ihn nach einiger zeit runter bekommen und seitdem ich meine addons nurnoch von wowinterface.com downloade und manuell update bzw. neu downloade hatte ich das problem auch nicht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (17. September 2009)

Flash Player bei Adobe aktualisieren dann wohl.
Ich hab ausser Hardwarefirewall, Windowsfirewall, kostenlosem Antivirshice, Adaware, Trojan Hunter, HijackThis, Malwarebyteantidings und noch paar mehr noch vom Spybot den resident dingsdamurmelmurmel, der meldet jede registry-Änderung. Muss man dann von Hand bestätigen oder auch nich.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Antivir kann keine keylogger und trojaner aktiv erkennen in der kostenlosen Version, Botnets etc eh nicht. Es erkennt diese erst wenn sie Ausgeführt werden aber schon auf dem Rechner sind. Es steht auf deren AGB's und in allen Tests.

Und es gibt durchaus Programme die Unbekannte dinge Blockieren können wie, da fast alle Lizenz gebundenen Programme nach signaturen und programm codes Scannen und nicht nach bekannten Viren.

Oder wie mein Vorposter etwas gegen alles zu haben hilft auch nur kaum einer macht sich den umstand. Es hat schon seine Gründe warum G-Data/Kasperspy und co nicht gerade kleine Programme sind.

Ja ich zahle dafür das ich sicher bin warum auch nicht? Niemand ist wirklich sicher selbst ne OMA die 1x in der woche 2min. E-Mail schaut.

Nur warum sollte ich selbst das größte risiko sein? Habs mit einem kollegen getestet ein neu aufgesetzter Rechner ohne Schutz lediglich ein mit einem Log Programm um zu sehen was passiert. Explorer an und keine Minute später wurde schon versucht auf den Rechner zuzugreifen und die willst ohne Schutz frei von allem sein?


----------



## Vanitra (17. September 2009)

Na die Windowsfirewall ist genauso viel Firewall wie der Editor ein Word ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusätzlich kann jedes Programm sich da selbst eintragen, ist mit die beste Funktion. :> 
Nutzen = 0 das Ding.

Wenn du ne Softwarefirewall nehmen willst, am besten noch ne Opensource dann nimm zB. die von COMMODO.



			
				Freakypriest schrieb:
			
		

> Antivir kann keine keylogger und trojaner aktiv erkennen in der kostenlosen Version, Botnets etc eh nicht. Es erkennt diese erst wenn sie Ausgeführt werden aber schon auf dem Rechner sind.


 Quark! Sobald Keylogger, Trojaner in einem Archiv sind oder gespeichert werden soll, dann werden sie auch erkannt. Und Botnets erkennen kann kein Antivirenprogramm. Dazu braucht man spezielle Software die den Datenverkehr im Netzwerk beobachtet und auswertet.

Schau doch mal auf http://free-av.de/de/produkte/1/avira_anti..._antivirus.html um sieh dort bei "AntiVir: stoppt alle Arten von Viren", "AntiRootkit: erkennt versteckte Rootkits", "AntiSpyware: eliminiert Ad- und Spyware" ob da ein Haken bei der freien Version ist. Also schreib nicht irgend nen Müll den du irgendwo gelesen hast von wegen nicht erkennen.



			
				Freakypriest schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt durchaus Programme die Unbekannte dinge Blockieren können wie, da fast alle Lizenz gebundenen Programme nach signaturen und programm codes Scannen und nicht nach bekannten Viren.


 Zum Glück hat auch die Freeversion von Antivir eine Lizenz und gehört somit dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (17. September 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ahhhahhah.
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> Das heißt du bezahlst dafür sogar noch? Und bist selbst ein so großes Sicherheitsrisiko, dass KEIN tool der Welt deinem PC helfen könnte?
> ...


tight altah


----------



## Mitzy (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.



Ich will dir nix sagen, aber die kostenlosen Sachen sind teilweise sogar besser als die, die was kosten- oder bist du auch mit dem IE im Internet? Wenn ja- mein Beileid.

Zum Thema:
Erstmal danke für´s bescheid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nicht, aber ich persönlich lade solche Sachen nur runter, wenn ich es muss- und dann nur, wenn man mir das Programm direkt schickt (z.B. über Skype, ICQ, MSN oder ins Raid/ Gildenforum stellt). Ansonsten verweigere ich schlichtweg das Laden von solchen Seiten. Maximal bei buffed noch, aber ansonsten- ne, keine Lust, wegen irgendwelchen Kleinkindern meinen PC zu verseuchen.



Freakypriest schrieb:


> Antivir kann keine keylogger und trojaner aktiv erkennen in der kostenlosen Version, Botnets etc eh nicht. Es erkennt diese erst wenn sie Ausgeführt werden aber schon auf dem Rechner sind. Es steht auf deren AGB's und in allen Tests.
> (…)



Ich kann dir zwar bei dem Post (dem kompletten) größtenteils zu stimmen, aber der Abschnitt ist nicht ganz korrekt.
Meiner hat immer mal wieder Trojaner und Keylogger erkannt. Und zur Not gibt es noch andere Programme außer AntiVir, die ebenfalls kostenlos sind, und bei der Suche helfen.

Und ich frage mich, wann wohl der erste Mod kommt und sagt, wir sollen nicht über AntiVir und Co hier schreiben- oder bis er das Thema direkt dicht macht.


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.
> 
> Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!




Wasn Schwachsinn - ich hab den seit Monaten und der läuft den ganzen Tag......


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich will dir nix sagen, aber die kostenlosen Sachen sind teilweise sogar besser als die, die was kosten- oder bist du auch mit dem IE im Internet? Wenn ja- mein Beileid.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Erstmal danke für´s bescheid sagen
> ...



Nein den nutze ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte es auch sein, aber ich muss auch Beruflich viel im Internet unterwegs sein von daher.

Aber es gibt unmengen von Menschen die sehen 200g geschenkt klick zu spät..... und da kann man nur raten vernünftiger Schutz oder das Internet lieber sein lassen.


----------



## C0deX (17. September 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.
> 
> Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!




Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die Tante einer Freundin, deren Nichte die in Australien wohnt hat ein Kind, dieses sagt die Leute sind schon selber schuld und nicht Curse Client.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Quark! Sobald Keylogger, Trojaner in einem Archiv sind oder gespeichert werden soll, dann werden sie auch erkannt. Und Botnets erkennen kann kein Antivirenprogramm. Dazu braucht man spezielle Software die den Datenverkehr im Netzwerk beobachtet und auswertet.



Botnets können erkannt werden G-Data und Norten machen es z.B.

http://www.symantec.com/de/de/norton/360?i...nk_norton_360v3

Und ja in Archiven aber nichts was über Ports reinkommt, es muss nicht immer nett verpackt sein. Und nein man kann nie alle Ports dicht machen da man sonst keine Internet mehr hätte und das kann halt Antivir nicht überwachen.


----------



## Maerad (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Antivir kann keine keylogger und trojaner aktiv erkennen in der kostenlosen Version, Botnets etc eh nicht. Es erkennt diese erst wenn sie Ausgeführt werden aber schon auf dem Rechner sind. Es steht auf deren AGB's und in allen Tests.
> 
> Und es gibt durchaus Programme die Unbekannte dinge Blockieren können wie, da fast alle Lizenz gebundenen Programme nach signaturen und programm codes Scannen und nicht nach bekannten Viren.
> 
> ...



Bitte c't kaufen und lesen ...

Antivir pers. KANN Keylogger usw. erkennen - sowas nennt sich dann Heuristik. ABER Antivir Personal ist NUR ein VirenScanner / Wächter - es überwacht keine ein- und ausgehenden Verbindungen. Wenn du dich allerdings mal etwas mehr mit den am Markt befindlichen "Internet Intrusion Detection" Systemen usw. beschäftigt hättest, wüsstest du, das dieses extrem nerven und einen Großteil der gefährlichen Sachen nicht blocken. z.B. haben die es damals in einem Test geschafft, einige Programme zu überlisten, indem Sie einfach Port 80 genutzt haben per HTTP Request ... dem Programm war das scheissegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt im übrigen auch von AntiVir eine Version mit Firewall und andere Späße.

Normal braucht man sowas aber nicht, wenn man den Raum zwischen den Ohren auch sinnvoll einsetzt. Virenscanner drauf, die Windows Firewall aktiv (am besten noch hinter Router) und "seltsame" Programme - oder auch den Browser - in ner Sandbox (Sandboxi, google einfach) starten. :3


----------



## MasterThardus (17. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Wasn Schwachsinn - ich hab den seit Monaten und der läuft den ganzen Tag......



tut er bei mir auch, ebenfalls ohne Probleme (natürlich KEIN Premium Account^^)

Mein Schutz besteht aus Hardware Firewall, Windows Firewall, Avira AntiVir


----------



## j-gordon-s (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Botnets können erkannt werden G-Data und Norten machen es z.B.
> 
> http://www.symantec.com/de/de/norton/360?i...nk_norton_360v3
> 
> Und ja in Archiven aber nichts was über Ports reinkommt, es muss nicht immer nett verpackt sein. Und nein man kann nie alle Ports dicht machen da man sonst keine Internet mehr hätte und das kann halt Antivir nicht überwachen.



Du Experte vergleichst hier Äpfel (Antiviren-Programm) mit Birnen (Internet Security inkl. Firewall) und willst uns erklären welche Programme gut und welche schlecht sind. Hurra!!!
PS: Und dann auch noch das N-Wort im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit in den Mund nehmen. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## rabuni (17. September 2009)

hab mir mal bei recherchen für die Schule über Australien ein Trojaner eingefangen.
Es ist egal ob man nur auf serösen Seiten ist, schnell was googeln auf eine verseuchte Seite klicken und schon ist was im System. Wer ohne Antivirus rumläuft ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko für sein Netzwerk und für die Leute in seinem Addressbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man muss nicht etwas runterladen oder so, wer sich sicher fühlt weil er nichts downloaded ist echt nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## Muahdib (17. September 2009)

Hm wie ist das denn nun mit Internet Explorer und oder Mozilla ;-) ich glaub das macht auch schon wieder
eine menge aus .^^


----------



## DreiHaare (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Antivir kann keine keylogger und trojaner aktiv erkennen in der kostenlosen Version, Botnets etc eh nicht. Es erkennt diese erst wenn sie Ausgeführt werden aber schon auf dem Rechner sind. Es steht auf deren AGB's und in allen Tests.
> 
> Und es gibt durchaus Programme die Unbekannte dinge Blockieren können wie, da fast alle Lizenz gebundenen Programme nach signaturen und programm codes Scannen und nicht nach bekannten Viren.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst mir ein ausgefuchster Bursche mit sein, mit ordentlichem Wissen was genau jederzeit auf deinen Rechner zugreift. Vorsicht...Ironie.
Und ja, Leute wie du sind selbst ihr größtes Risiko im Umgang mit dem Internet...was aber wiederum der Security-Software-Branche zu großen Umsätzen verhilft.

Wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat wie du, sollte man nicht gleich etwas schlecht machen, was nichts kostet...so wie Antivir.


----------



## DreiHaare (17. September 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Bitte c't kaufen und lesen ...
> 
> Antivir pers. KANN Keylogger usw. erkennen - sowas nennt sich dann Heuristik. ABER Antivir Personal ist NUR ein VirenScanner / Wächter - es überwacht keine ein- und ausgehenden Verbindungen. Wenn du dich allerdings mal etwas mehr mit den am Markt befindlichen "Internet Intrusion Detection" Systemen usw. beschäftigt hättest, wüsstest du, das dieses extrem nerven und einen Großteil der gefährlichen Sachen nicht blocken. z.B. haben die es damals in einem Test geschafft, einige Programme zu überlisten, indem Sie einfach Port 80 genutzt haben per HTTP Request ... dem Programm war das scheissegal
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele. Danke!


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2009)

Die meisten "gehackten" geben irgendwann zu auf irgendwelche Banner (Earn 2000g in 1 hour) oder Bilderlinks (See my naked Teacher) geklickt zu haben....

Ist man da nicht gut abgesichert und/oder hat seine Programme nicht auf neuestem Stand - dann hat man sich den Keylogger eingefangen ohne irgenwas runtergeladen zu haben.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. September 2009)

So zu der bekannten Sicherheitslücke im Flashplayer im Zusammenhang mit dem Curse Clienten wurde das Problem seitens Addobe doch schon längst gelöst oder irre ich mich da?

Denn Selbst Blizzard hat doch einmal sogar im Login Screen darum Gebeten eine Aktuallisierung des FLash Players zu machen da der Luncher Damit arbeitet und eine Lücke seitens Blizzard entdeckt wurde. 

Und zu der Free AV Software Diskusion kann ich nur sagen auch ein Kostenloses Antivieren Programm oder eine Kostenlose Firewall kann genau so gute arbeit leisten wie die Jahreslizens von Kasparsky oder G-Data oder what ever.

Ach und nochwas selbst das Teuerste AV Programm auf unserem Planeten kann mal son kleinen Virus oder Trojaner durchlassen das ist wie mit nem Türsteher zu Vergleichen der "Schätzt" ja auch nur ein wer in den Club darf und wer nicht.

Verhält sich einer entsprechend darf er rein und drinnen lässt er dann die Sau raus.

Ich habe damals tatsächlich den Fehler gemacht und habe auf Norton geschworen, gewaltiger Fehler wie sich herausstellte denn Das die Norton Software nach der Deinstallation über die Systemsteuerung noch tonnenweise Datenmüll hinterlässst was den PC zu einer lahmen möhre macht ist mir erst im nachhinein aufgefallen.

Heute benutze ich auch Kasparsky und was soll ich sagen ich bin zufrieden, belibt nur noch zu hoffen das in bezug auf WoW Blizzard endlich mal das Bezahlen im Blizz Shop per Nachname oder Banküberweisung zulässt denn im gegensatz zu den da drüben übern Großen Teich besitzt nicht jeder Europäer bzw jeder Deutsche eine Kreditkarte und ich würde  mir gern son ding zulegen kann es aber nich da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze und mein Handy stammt noch aus der Anfangszeit der Mobilen Telefone denn ich brauch kein Handy was MP3 Player, Notitzbuch und Digitalkamera ersetzt ich will damit Telefonieren also fällt das Mobile teil für mich auch flach.

mfg


----------



## Tione (17. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich mit dem Thema Sicherheit nicht so extrem auseinander gesetzt, wie einige andere hier. Aber nun da ich den Curse Client nutze wurde ich auch hellhörig. Ich nutze AV und stecke hinter einen Router, allerdings ist es ja auch nicht zu 100% sicher, wie alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber nachdem ein Gildenkollege gehackt wurde habe ich mir gedacht:" Hey schaffste Dir mal nen Blizz Authenticator an, für 6 Euro kann es ja nicht schaden." Gut das da wegen der Versandkosten 15 draus geworden sind war natürlich eine minimale Sauerei, aber was tut man nicht alles für die Sicherheit. 

So und nun zu meiner eigentlich Frage...Wie sicher ist denn der Authenticator...habe dazu leider nicht viel gefunden.

Ach ja und ich bin der Meinung, dass die Leute größtenteils selber Schuld sind, sprich Banner klicken etc. Gut ich werde vermutlich nicht der Vorbildsuser sein, denn ich nutze den Curse-Client und habe nen Premium-account, aber ich bilde mir ein wegen des Authenticators auch recht sicher zu sein.


----------



## Rodanold (17. September 2009)

Eine vernünftige Security-Lösung gibt man niemals in "eine" Hand. Und wenn Kasper, Zoni, etc noch so sehr dafür werben.

Bei mir läuft Antivir, Spybot SD, die Windwos-Firewall und ein guter Router mit aktiver Firewall.
Hatte bisher nur 1x ein Problem. Und das war hausgemacht, da ich meinte das ja evtl ICQ ne feine Sache wäre.

Nachdem ich meinen Rechner dann plattmachen mußte um die Viren etc wieder runterzubekommen laß ich in einem 
Forum das ICQ und Co. die Tore zu den Rechnern so weit aufmachen, das ein Traktor ohne schaun reinfahren könnte.

Und ja.. es gibt wohl durchaus Programme, bei denen dann auch ICQ und Co wieder gesichert werden.
Aber ich brauch diese ChatClients nicht. Deshalb bin ich wieder bei meiner Free-Ware-Security-Lösung und zufrieden.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. September 2009)

Also zunächst wird die Seriennummer deines Authenticator mit deinem Battle.net oder deinem WoW Account verknüpft somit is das ding aud DEINEN Account Regestriert. 

Als nächstes Generiert der Authenticator für einen Zeitraum von ich glaube es waren 10 Sekunden einen 9 Stelligen Zahlencode der nur einmal gültig ist den du zusätzlich zu deinem Passwort in ein extra dafür vorgesehenes Fenster eingeben musst und schon bist du im Spiel.

Sollte dein Account trotzdem einmal Gehackt worden sein oder du hast einen Keylogger und gibts in dem moment deine Daten ein ist es für den Bösewicht  nicht möglich deinen Acc Leer zu räumen da er ja den Authenticator benötigt und bei den zahlen 0-9 hoch 9 kommen ein Paar Zahlenkombinationen zusammen die gelichzusetzen sind mit einem 6er Im Lotto allein zu gewinnen die der Hacker niemals herausfinden kann.  Es ist nur eine Kleine absicherung aber effektiv würde ich mal sagen.

mfg


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2009)

Der beste Virenschutz ist eh den Stecker ziehen, dann hat man garantiert keine Viren auf dem Rechner.
Ok, man kann nichts anderes machen, aber man ist Virenfrei....................^^


----------



## Sulli (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.



Auch damit bist du nicht auf der Sicheren Seite .. kenne auch einen, der  gute und nicht Free Anti Vir oder Firewall drauf hat , auf keine Omniösen Seiten rumsurft  und den sie trotzdem gehackt haben . Wie .... durch Zufall durch nen Updater....er weiss es nicht .. er weiss eben jetzt nur das er ne menge Ärger hat weil sein Main nen Palatank ist aber wer soll ihn  mitnehmen wenn er nackt ist. Er muss jetzt warten bis sie ihm vielleicht seine Sachen wieder herstellen und sich neue suchen dauert erst wieder Wochen wenn man kein RL hat und monate wenn man am arbeiten ist . Als DD wäre es kein problem aber er ist mit Leib und Seele Tank .die Tanks unter euch wissen wie lange man suchen muss um  wieder ein sehr gutes Tankequitm. zusammen hat.

Also , man sollte sich erstmal nicht auf seine SOOOO sicheren Programme verlassen die einen schützen . 

PS: 
Ach .. erstmal hatten sie ihn gehackt und dann als B-Net angemeldet . Derjenige hatte noch einen Tag lang Erze gefarmt mit dem seinen Jäger .. der kompl. PvP ausgerüstet ist aber die Sachen nicht zu verkaufen waren. in der beziehung hat er noch Glück gehabt .Den  Goldverlust konnte er noch damit ausgleichen .. nur eben von seinen Main die Sachen waren alle weg die man verkaufen konnte . Also Leute , wer es noch nicht gemacht hat .. wandelt euren Acc in einen B-Net Acc um damit nicht ein anderer es macht


----------



## Orgoron (17. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Botnets können erkannt werden G-Data und Norten machen es z.B.



Antivir ist ein Antivirenproramm und keine mega imba Securitisoftware die den ganze PC zumüllt, man kann Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Freakypriest (17. September 2009)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Du Experte vergleichst hier Äpfel (Antiviren-Programm) mit Birnen (Internet Security inkl. Firewall) und willst uns erklären welche Programme gut und welche schlecht sind. Hurra!!!
> PS: Und dann auch noch das N-Wort im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit in den Mund nehmen. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



Ähm jetzt verstehe ich deine reaktion nicht ich mag Norten genauso wenig ich wollte dir lediglich beweisen das es Programme gibt die Botnets erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry aber habe ich dich jetzt so sehr angegriffen das du so rumflamen musst? Nur weil ich recht hatte? Du hast nur geschrieben es gibt nicht was Botnets erkennt und das tut es eben doch. Sowie Antivir eben auch nur in der Premium version alles erkennen was andere kostenpflichtige können.
Und dann nehme ich als beispiel G-Data Antivirus der erkennt auch Botnet's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesiahs (17. September 2009)

Houkane schrieb:


> Hi Freakypriest
> 
> welches Tool empfiehlst anstatt dessen...
> 
> ...




Wenn man ordentlich Geld loswerden will und ein Rundum-Paket möchte,empfehle ich Symantec Endpoint Protection. 
Sogar große Firmen nutzen diese. Ist letztendlich aber jeden selbst überlassen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## silver18781 (17. September 2009)

ihr wisst doch netmal wasn botnet is! und wenn doch erklärt es in einem satz


----------



## Thewizard76 (17. September 2009)

Houkane schrieb:


> Hi Freakypriest
> 
> welches Tool empfiehlst anstatt dessen und welche Defizite hat AntiVir in Deinen Augen?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mal Antivir drauf und immer Aktuell.
Nun hatte ich mir Panda Antivirus gekauft und habe den Installiert.
Was war?
Ich hatte 4 Viren auf der Festplatte.
Was habe ich gemacht?
Den Rechner platt und alles neu drauf.
Nun habe ich auf G-Data gewechselt.
Was ist?
Kein Virus seitdem Panda drauf ist.
Was ist noch?
G-Data nervt total, weil es wegen jedem Müll zurück auf die Windows Oberfläche switcht.
Das könnte ich zwar abstellen aber nur alles auf einmal.
Wenn dann ein Virus auftreten sollte (und das möchte ich wissen), dann würde er nicht mehr switchen.
Fazit
Antivir MÜLL
G-DATA geht so
Panda Super
Norton Antivirus werde ich nächsten Monat Testen dann läuft mein Jahresabo aus von G-Data und erweitern werde ich das nicht.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. September 2009)

Mir reichts schon wenn ich gewissen addons nur über curse bekomme *leider*
Aber ich würde nie updaten über curse never ever, letztes mal meine gilde machen wir alle ich so, habe das und das gehört die ne ist sicher! da sieht man es mal wieder!
Curse und addons ziehen ja updates für die addons darüber machen nooooo!


----------



## Kerby499 (21. September 2009)

/push

An dem Thread ist def was dran, habs selbst miterlebt wie ein ein Account von einem rel. frisch installierten Rechner ( Installation jünger 1 Woche ),
infiltriert wurde. Weder G-Data noch Norton Antivirus sehen curseclient.exe als gefährlich an.

Ich kanns natürlich nicht 100 % beweisen, aber der Eindruck festigt sich. Vor allem wenn man mal nach curseclient.exe und Trojan googelt. Als Konsequenz wende ich auf meinem eigenen Rechner def KEIN curse mehr zum Updaten an, sondern nur noch manuell !!

Und nein, es kommt ganz sicher nicht von evt verseuchter Flash-Werbung.

Nun denn, es muss jeder selbst beurteilen wie er damit umgeht, ich habe gelernt.


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2009)

Komisch... nutze Curse seit einer Ewigkeit und hatte noch nie Probleme. :/

Und überhaupt... Virus? Trojaner? KeyLogger? Was ist das? Da konnte ich noch keinerlei persönliche Erfahrungen zu sammeln... da wirft sich mir die Frage auf, was macht ihr denn?


----------



## Vanitra (21. September 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Thread ist def was dran, habs selbst miterlebt wie ein ein Account von einem rel. frisch installierten Rechner ( Installation jünger 1 Woche ),
> infiltriert wurde. Weder G-Data noch Norton Antivirus sehen curseclient.exe als gefährlich an.


Wird wohl daran liegen das sie es nicht ist ... Allerdings wird die NortonAntivirus.exe als gefährlich angesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Kerby499 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns natürlich nicht 100 % beweisen, aber der Eindruck festigt sich. Vor allem wenn man mal nach curseclient.exe und Trojan googelt. Als Konsequenz wende ich auf meinem eigenen Rechner def KEIN curse mehr zum Updaten an, sondern nur noch manuell !!


Weder der Curseclient, noch Matrix, noch der Buffedclient haben Interesse daran dir einen Virus unterzuschieben.

Wenn ein Virus irgendwo in einem Archiv drin ist dann kommt der von dem Addon und nicht von dem Updater. 
Dann fängt man den sich auch ein wenn man das Addon per Hand updatet! 
Die Gefahr ist da sogar noch höher, da niemand dazwischen sitzt der die Archive vor dem Download prüft.



			
				Kerby499 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nein, es kommt ganz sicher nicht von evt verseuchter Flash-Werbung.


Woher willst du das wissen? Grade bei frisch installierten Systemen fehlen noch die einen oder anderen Updates.


----------



## Kerby499 (21. September 2009)

Flshblock

Warum ich *vermute* dass es Curse ist liegt daran, dass auf dem Rechner ausser Treibern,G-Data und Firefox+Addons quasi
nix installiert war. WoW startet von ner externen Festplatte. 

Wie auch immer, keine muss dem folgen, es ist mir persönlich auch egal...Ich wollte Euch nur meinen persönlich Eindruck schildern,
was ich erlebt habe.


----------



## Kerby499 (21. September 2009)

> Wenn ein Virus irgendwo in einem Archiv drin ist dann kommt der von dem Addon und nicht von dem Updater.



Wenn durch das reine Entpacken eines Archives ein Virus verbreitet wird kann die nur über eine Sicherheitslücke im Packprogramm geschehen.
WoW-Addons können soweit ich weiß keine externen Programme aufrufen und die LUA-Sprache wird von WOW interpretiert,
ist also ohne LUA Interpreter nicht direkt lauffähig


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Tjo, ich hab keinerlei Anti-virentools und bin seit Jahren Virenfrei (ja, ich scanne ca 1x im Jahr aus interesse, es wird nur nie was gefunden...)






haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohne Virenscanner hab ich auch nie Viren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (21. September 2009)

Duko schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.
> 
> Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!



Das ist zwar generell richtig, aber wenn man den Blizzard Authenticator hat, kein Problem.


----------



## Starfros (21. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Wasn Schwachsinn - ich hab den seit Monaten und der läuft den ganzen Tag......




So Schwachsinnig kann es nun doch nicht sein wenn schon der Support am Telefon selbst dies sagt bzw in Erwegung  zieht. 
Dies sagte nicht nur ein meinem Fall der Support sondern auch 2 weiteren Leuten (einer aus meiner Gilde der andere nur ein bekannter aufm anderen Server)


Was ich selbst in frage stelle ist das diese Erheblichen Acc Hacks zu den Zeitpunkten waren wo halt auch der Datenaustausch von Blizz gewesen ist.  
Jetzt seit gute 2 Wochen sind diese halt extrem zurück gegangen.

Aber da bilde ich mir bestimmt was ein.


btw: Man redet auch darüber das die Goldmafia wesentlich mehr Geld macht als Blizz allein an WoW.  Gerüchte oder nicht ernst nehmen sollte man diverse sachen schon und nicht einfach als Müll Abklatschen.


----------



## Starfros (21. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Komisch... nutze Curse seit einer Ewigkeit und hatte noch nie Probleme. :/
> 
> Und überhaupt... Virus? Trojaner? KeyLogger? Was ist das? Da konnte ich noch keinerlei persönliche Erfahrungen zu sammeln... da wirft sich mir die Frage auf, was macht ihr denn?




Nicht jeder wird sofort gehackt , weil weder Du noch ich noch sonst wer weiss wieviele LoggIn Daten die Leute haben und wieviele Leute sich ran machen um diese Daten zu verwenden.


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Warum ich *vermute* dass es Curse ist liegt daran, dass auf dem Rechner ausser Treibern,G-Data und Firefox+Addons quasi
> nix installiert war.


Sicher kann auch mal was bei Curse nicht ganz sauber sein.
Doch genauso kannst Du per Firefox+ AddOns Dir was einhandeln, besonders -
wenn Du Du Firefox in der Standartversion benutzt (also mit Prefetching) -
oder durch seine AddOns (z.B. Sunbird).

Letztendlich kann jede seriöse Seite heutzutage unterwandert sein -
ist ja die neueste Masche.

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß so vieles durch den Flashplayer kam.
Noch mehr kann durch JavaScript rüberkommen.

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit Kaspersky Internet Security, AdAware, Firefox ohne Prefetchng +AdBlockPlus+ NoScript.
Bei jedem Sitzungsschluss werden sämtliche Onlinedaten/spuren gelöscht.
Abundzu den PC auch mal wieder aufräumen hilft auch.

Wenn sich bei mir zu Hause der Müll stapeln würde, dann hätte ich auch schnell Würmer -
ohne daß ich was getan habe.^^


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Komisch... nutze Curse seit einer Ewigkeit und hatte noch nie Probleme. :/
> 
> Und überhaupt... Virus? Trojaner? KeyLogger? Was ist das? Da konnte ich noch keinerlei persönliche Erfahrungen zu sammeln... da wirft sich mir die Frage auf, was macht ihr denn?





Starfros schrieb:


> Nicht jeder wird sofort gehackt , weil weder Du noch ich noch sonst wer weiss wieviele LoggIn Daten die Leute haben und wieviele Leute sich ran machen um diese Daten zu verwenden.


Was genau möchtest du damit sagen? Ich kriege es gerade nicht auf die Reihe - und das auf einen Montag, argh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nur nix bekommen weil sich keiner findet der Bock hat die Daten auszulesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte eher gedacht, weil ich mit Vernunft im Internet unterwegs bin.


----------



## Vanitra (21. September 2009)

Hört doch mal auf es auf Curse zu schieben. Langsam nervt es. Wenn es über die Lücke im Flash kam dann liegt es an Adobe und nicht an einem Programm das Flash verwendet.
Dann konnte es aber jedes Programm sein das Flash nutzt. Mit dem Curseclient hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Starfros (21. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du damit sagen? Ich kriege es gerade nicht auf die Reihe - und das auf einen Montag, argh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Muss wohl an der frühen stunde liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keiner kann sich sicher sein ob nicht seine Daten schon irgendwo auf Pappier liegt die in absehbarer zeit genommen werden um den Acc zu Hacken. Egal obs nu am Curse Client liegt , ein Addon is, Javascript oder sonst was.

Was Abhilfe schaft um die sicherheit höher zu stellen ist halt B-Net Account mit dem Authenticator bzw. in kurzen abständen passwort ändern wenn man das erste nicht haben will.


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Muss wohl an der frühen stunde liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus... eher darauf, dass man sich vielleicht ein wenig sinnvoller durchs Internet bewegt und nicht jeden Mist anklickt oder runterlädt.

Allerdings hole ich mir im Curse auch kein AddOn mit dem Namen "Passwortichkriegedich_fu" o.ä. runter, nur weil irgendwer das irgendwo schonmal erwähnt hat. Neulich meinte hier jemand, er hätte ein AddOn runtergeladen und die .exe-Datei lässt sich nicht löschen - ja nee, dann nutzt der selbe nebenbei noch Curse und schon ist der Übeltäter gefunden, nämlich Curse - nicht etwa der wandelnde Fehlerfabrikant vor dem Rechner. o.O

Klar sagen GMs das man Fehler durch Curse nicht ausschliessen kann... was sollen sie denn sonst sagen? "Alles paletti und wir bürgen fûr die Sicherheit fremder Programme" geht ja schlecht, oder?

Aber ich denke, die Accs werden SOFORT gehackt und nicht erst Tage später - teilweise kann ich mir da sogar Automatismen vorstellen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. September 2009)

ich muss mal ne ganze einfache Frage in den raum werfen: Tippt ihr sowohl den Acc namen und das Passwort Jedes mal bein Einloggen Neu ein oder nur das PW?

Denn wenn nur das PW eingegeben wird hat der Hacker zwar euer PW doch wie zum Geier will er an euren Account Namen kommen??

Und um es zum millionsten mal zu erwähnen wie soll man sich wenn man keine Kreditkarte besitz diesesn Authentifikator Besorgen? gut OK die Handy Version aber da ist auch nicht jedes Modell aufgelistet. Also kann man sich garnicht schützen wenn Blizzard es nicht für jeden Möglich macht sich zu schützen.

mfg


----------



## Kerby499 (21. September 2009)

> Denn wenn nur das PW eingegeben wird hat der Hacker zwar euer PW doch wie zum Geier will er an euren Account Namen kommen??



Nun, das ist rel einfach, WoW hat u.a. folgende Verzeichnisstruktur :

X:\World Of Warcraft\wtf\*account*\EUER ACCOUNTNAME\


----------



## silver18781 (21. September 2009)

wie ihr alle so tut als ob ihr ahnung hättet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (21. September 2009)

Hm ist halt auch immer die Frage wie starte ich WoW und Curse Client ...

Curse Client vorher und dann gleich WoW über diesen Client oder 
beende ich den Client erst und dann WoW ... welche Programme
( Flash ) laufen dann nicht mehr . Definitiv update ich per curse schon
doch schliesse ich den Client selber gleich wieder und Starte WoW 
mit seinem eigenen Link später .

Und seit Release kein Problem damit .


----------



## Starfros (21. September 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Hm ist halt auch immer die Frage wie starte ich WoW und Curse Client ...
> 
> Curse Client vorher und dann gleich WoW über diesen Client oder
> beende ich den Client erst und dann WoW ... welche Programme
> ...



Spiele Selber ab Release und wurde leider nach nach der langen zeit gehackt, warum wieso ka. Weiss nur das ich bis dahin auch zuerst Cosmos dann Curse , dann Matrix , danach buffed und seit anfang des jahres wieder Curse benutze.

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe ist es auffällig das seit dem der Datenaustausch war diese Extremen Hacks waren. Zusammenhang des bezüglich oder nicht sei dahingestellt. 



es geht ja auch nicht darum was ich zuerst starte und beende bevor ich was anderes starte.

Andere meinen auch einen dummen Satz hin zuknallen und meinen man hätte selbst die Ahnung gebucht am heutigen Tag (siehe silver18781).

Fakt ist das man wieder Infos sammelt und evl. das Glück hat diverse Sachen Auszugrenzen.


Wenn man zu allem hier keine Meinung hat und oder keine eigenen Erfahrung sollte man sich hier nicht melden und einfach nur lesen.


----------



## thehed (21. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Wenn man zu allem hier keine Meinung hat und oder keine eigenen Erfahrung sollte man sich hier nicht melden und einfach nur lesen.



Trifft sich gut, ich habe da nämlich vor 2 Wochen leider eine eigene Erfahrung machen müssen die gut in diesen Thread passt. Ich habe 2 Accounts 1 den Main und einen den ich gelegentlich mit Gamecard  bezahle und auf dem eigentlich nur 2 kleine Chars unter l30 sind. Diesen spiele ich manchmal auf meinem Büro Rechner. Nie auf einem anderen. Dieser Rechner ist gut gesichert (dachte ich haha) und da kommt auch nur Bürosoft drauf+WOW mit Addons via Curse.
Der Rechner ist aktuell gepatcht  aber leider noch XP drauf weil gewisse Geschäftssoftware vista nicht mag, hat Kaspersky internet Security, Spybot SD, spyblaster und ist hinter einem Router.
Genau dieser ACC wurde vor 2 Wochen zu einem BNet Acc gemacht, das einzige das ich sah war das die Email eine .cn endung hatte.

Nichts von meinem installierten Zeug hat Alarm gegeben. Auch einige onlinescans und gewisse Tools brachten nix. Erst als ich mich an Hijackthis erinnerte änderte sich dies, der fand nämlich den Prozess xml_inc ausgehend von xml_inc.dll im System Ordner.
Google sagt: hätte ich antivir benutzt so wäre dies sofort aufgefallen. So hab ich für etwas bezahlt das ich gratis besser hätte haben können. 
Ob es von Curse kam war weis ich nicht. Könnte ja auch sonst beim surfen passiert sein aber das es ein Logger ist der speziell auf Wow reagiert spricht schon dafür das es nicht von einem xbeliebigen Ort kommt. Und nein ich verdiene mein Gold selber!

p.s
Meinen Acc habe ich wieder, dank an die Gm's. sind jetzt beide mit dem Authenticator verbunden in MEINEM BNET ACC.


----------



## Fusssi (21. September 2009)

Um das mal klar zu stellen, die Sicherheitslücke war im Flashplayer, welcher auch auf der I-netseite von Curse genutzt wird. Das hat nichts mit dem Updateclienten zu tun!


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2009)

*@ thehed*

Wie ich woanders schon einmal erwähnte -
*Nicht jedes Antispyware-Programm ist auch ein solches!*

So ist z.B. der Spyblaster selber verseucht und zählt zu den Rogue Anti Programmen.
Schmeiss den am besten schonmal komplett runter!

ps.

Es kann der Flashplayer gewesen sein.
Noch sicherer, daß man sich etwas einfängt, ist aber JavaScript und Firefox mit Prefetching.
Da weiß man nicht mal, wo Firefox sich rumtreibt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2009)

Ich benutze den CurseClient auch, und habe keine Probleme damit.

Keine Ahnung, mit welchen Addons ihr euch diese ominöse dll-Datei einfangt.

Vielleicht könnten die "infizierten" ja einfach mal ihre Flash-Version verraten, dann würde man das schon ein wenig einschränken können.

Aber lieber wird über andere (curse.com) hergezogen, obwohl die Wahrscheinlichkei sehr hoch ist, dass das eigene System bei weitem nicht alle vorhande Patches besitze. Egal ob nun Windows, Office, Acrobat, Flash, etc.


----------



## Azshkandir (21. September 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ahhhahhah.
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> Das heißt du bezahlst dafür sogar noch? Und bist selbst ein so großes Sicherheitsrisiko, dass KEIN tool der Welt deinem PC helfen könnte?
> ...



Und morgen ist Weihnachten..


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2009)

ich frag mich eigentlich, wie Xondor seinen Rechner auf Viren scannt, ohne ein Tool dafür zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (21. September 2009)

Also ich würde Heute auch iwie gehacked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ka wie aufjedenfall logge ich ein sehe das meine beiden Chars auf  2 accounts gebunden in einem Battlenet Account umgeskilled worden sind etc. pp.

Sofort Battlenet Namen+PW geändert.

Die Sachen die man am Händler verkaufen konnte haben die verkaufte.....

Naja das meiste EQ habe ich aber noch....

Hoffe mal das der GM die verkauften sachen zurück geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem haben die meine ehre für irgendnen müll ausgegeben und mein Gold ist auch Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grandeur haben die zum Glück nicht verkauft omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch Kaspersky vorhin rübergejackt aber kein Virus oder Keylogger gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

`?!


----------



## Eltin (21. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Denn wenn nur das PW eingegeben wird hat der Hacker zwar euer PW doch wie zum Geier will er an euren Account Namen kommen??



Du hast es echt erfasst... zumal man das vorausgefüllte Feld von keinem noch so bösen Kelogger etc unter gar keinen Umständen auslesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thehed (21. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *@ thehed*
> 
> Wie ich woanders schon einmal erwähnte -
> *Nicht jedes Antispyware-Programm ist auch ein solches!*
> ...



Kann es sein das hier ein Missverständnis vorliegt? Ich meine den: http://www.netzwelt.de/download/3657-spywareblaster.html.  Meinte natürlich spyWAREblaster.
Netzwelt de sollte eigentlich vertrauenswürdig sein.

Ok ich hab spyblaster geschrieben meine Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (21. September 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ich frag mich eigentlich, wie Xondor seinen Rechner auf Viren scannt, ohne ein Tool dafür zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach, das geht über Prüfsummen.


----------



## Spectrales (21. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit einem vernünftigen Internet Security tool ist das sowieso egal, habe schon meldungen gehabt aber wird alles geblockt. Und nein ich meine keinen kostenlosen schrott wie Antivir.



Hauptsache es kostet was!

Nike Schuhe halten auch 50 Jahre länger als Deichmann Schuhe


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. September 2009)

Benutzte den Curse Clieneten schon ca 3 Monate wenn nicht mehr Live OnCare hat nei was gemeldet wurde nie gehackt seitdem

weiß nicht  was irh habt


----------



## silver18781 (21. September 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das geht über Prüfsummen.


überforder die buffed community nicht!


----------



## Azshkandir (21. September 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das geht über Prüfsummen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (21. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Und morgen ist Weihnachten..



Laber nicht?


----------



## laguun (5. Januar 2010)

CurseClient.exe Datei Info

Der Curse client (http://www.curse.com) oder CurseClient.exe Prozess gehört zur Software Curse client (http://www.curse.com) der Firma Curse Inc.


Charakteristik: Die Datei CurseClient.exe befindet sich in einem Unterordner von "C:\Program Files". Bekannte Dateigrößen unter Windows XP sind 4789760 bytes (46% aller Vorkommen), 1400832 bytes, 1372160 bytes, 477184 bytes, 1827840 bytes, 4728832 bytes.
Der Prozess hat ein sichtbares Icon im Systemtray (links neben der Uhr in der Taskleiste). Sie ist keine Windows System Datei. Der Prozess hat keine Dateibeschreibung. CurseClient.exe kann Programme überwachen, Eingaben aufzeichnen, andere Programme manipuliern. Deshalb bewerten wir diese Datei zu 40% als gefährlich.


dies ist eine meldung eines namhaften virenprogrammherstellers. also soo ungefährlich kann curse auch nicht sein


----------



## Yosef (5. Januar 2010)

laguun schrieb:


> CurseClient.exe Datei Info
> 
> Der Curse client (http://www.curse.com) oder CurseClient.exe Prozess gehört zur Software Curse client (http://www.curse.com) der Firma Curse Inc.
> 
> ...



Lad mal die explorer.exe hoch. Die hat dann bestimmt 100% Bedrohung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlecattle (5. Januar 2010)

laguun schrieb:


> CurseClient.exe kann Programme überwachen, Eingaben aufzeichnen, andere Programme manipuliern.


Was ähnliches steht auch beim Adobe Acrobat Reader... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. Januar 2010)

Hmm, kann mir eigtl Recht latte sein. Mein Dad hat das ganze Haus virtuell abgesichert. Er arbeitet beim französischen Militär. Wir haben da so ein Sicherheitssystem, das sofort erkennt, wenn jemand unberechtigt zugreifen möchte und setzt zum Gegenschlag in Form von Bombardierung mit Viren und Trojanern an. Sprich, die können ruhig versuchen unser System anzugreifen oder einzudringen, derjenige wird aufgespürt und dessen System vernichtet^^

p.s.: ich weiss, klingt wie aus nem Film, is aber wirklich so hehe^^


----------



## Ulkhor (5. Januar 2010)

laguun schrieb:


> CurseClient.exe kann Programme überwachen, Eingaben aufzeichnen, andere Programme manipuliern


verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege ... aber ist das nicht genau die aufgabe eines updaters???


----------



## Abrox (5. Januar 2010)

Alle Jahre wieder ...

Naja ist ja nicht das erste mal das der Curse Client in der Kritik steht.

Es gab ja schon mehr als einmal so ne News zum Curse Client.


Das kann überall passieren das man sich Viren und sonstiges einfängt. Kein Programm ist so sicher das es nicht korrupt werden kann.


Zum Nebenthema Virenprogramme:

Benutze auch schon seit jahre AntiVir. Nie Probleme gehabt und der Rechner läuft wie ne 1. Zum Absicher hab ich auch noch mein Spybot. Wovon ich auch bekannt bin.

Und Norton wollen wir mal aussen vor lassen *hust*

Meine 2001er Version hat sich damals selbst als Spyware gemeldet.

Mag sein das Norton jetzt wirklich besser ist... Aber ich trau dem Braten nicht mehr.


----------



## TillL. (5. Januar 2010)

es kommt halt ab und zu vor das ungewollt schädliche addons bei curse landen. und die kannst dir halt genauso über curse client ziehen wie wenn du es manuell machen würdest. da kann der client ja nichts für


----------



## GenBarion (9. August 2010)

Es ist eine ge FAKE te Curse-Seite aufgetaucht .. die sich www.curset.com nennt und diese vertreibt den mit Trojanern veseuchte Client. (unter avira heist der Trojaner "TR/Dropper.GEN" und wird von Avira sauber erkannt...)


curse selber ist schon informiert worden von mir ... das Eqdkp Team genauso ... udn bei allvatar werde ich gleihc mal eben reinschauen und es dort breit treten.. 


gebt es an alle weiter ... 



Gruß Genbarion 



_________________________________________
Lange net da gewesen ich bin


----------



## Grrhh (9. August 2010)

Ich höre immer wieder das Leute nach einem Curse Update gehackt worden sind...
Das kann sich doch nicht um Zufall handeln. Curse selbst wird wohl eher nichts zu
so einem Problem sagen.
Grundsätzlich kann man aber alle Addons von irgendwelchen Seiten downloaden,
un dich gestehe ich habe auch schon Bots gezogen, solange man den Blizzard-
Authenticator verwendet ist der Account sicher.

/winken


----------



## Shadria (9. August 2010)

GenBarion schrieb:


> die sich www.curset.com nennt und diese vertreibt den mit Trojanern veseuchte Client.



Danke für die Information!

Die Domain ist übrigens registriert auf:


> Domain Name: curset.com
> 
> Registrant Contact:
> jkkj
> ...


Einen tollen "Namen" hat sich der Registrant ausgedacht^^.

...und registriert in China.... wer hätte das gedacht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kentoff (9. August 2010)

na super , vor 3 tagen wurde mir über avira dieser trojaner angezeigt hatte direkt PC neu installiert und curse wieder drauf Oô naja gehâckt wurde ich nicht aber werd ihn dann direkt mal wieder runter werfen. 

bisher hatte ich auch keine meldung vonwegen neuen trojaner


----------



## Throgan (9. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist doch die Bequenmlichkeit der Spieler Schuld, 1 - 2 mal im Monat n paar klicks machen und manuell updaten...wie anstrengend....

Und immer wieder grüßt der "Curse"-Client mit neuen Trojanern und Keyloggern...

Aber ich gebs ja zu...ich hab auch schon update Tools genutzt und bislang Glück gehabt, aber seit Ewigkeiten machen ich meine Updates nur noch manuell...sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Nur wie kommt man auf solch eine Seite und noch vielmehr ...
was fange ich überhaupt mit solch einer Startseite an, wie kommt man da an den Clienten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz

*edit*: Oder ist das der chinesische Errorhinweis (der selber nen Error hat) für eine nicht aufgefundene Seite?


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (9. August 2010)

Duko schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ingame (von einem Gildenmember der wegen einem Lootbug mit einem GM geredet hat) erfahren das in letzter Zeit wohl sehr viele Accounts über den Curse Client gehackt wurden.
> 
> Also an alle die ihn verwenen gut aufpassen!


ja hast recht ist mir vor ca 2 monaten passiert mit Acchack  deswegen lad ich keine unnötigen addons mehr drunter schon gar nicht mit client, und addons die UI verändern sollte man au nicht dl


----------

